# Funny and Old School Halloween photos



## GoldenPumpkin (Oct 10, 2015)

Some are cringey, some are funny, some are old school. Worth the clicks for me.

https://gma.yahoo.com/photos/boo-th...n-photos-are-awkward-photo-1444955678763.html









Really scary, too.


----------



## glasshalffull (Oct 26, 2015)

I hate clowns!


----------



## theotherlatenightguy (Oct 28, 2015)

Kids back in the day were freaking hardcore.


----------

